# Handgun Help?



## bobo123 (Feb 7, 2006)

I had won a Tauras .44 magnum 6 1/2 inch barrel stainless steel pistol at a banquet this weekend just wondering what they are worth and if they are a good handgun. :withstupid: [/b]


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Which model?


----------



## bobo123 (Feb 7, 2006)

it is a m44cp


----------



## Militant Tiger (Dec 13, 2005)

taurus makes decent stuff


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Heard nothing bad about taurus. Sounds like a fun gun, and a fun plinker with that 6 1/2" barrel. No idea what it's worth, sorry I can't help you with that.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Its not worth more than 450 dollars and that is a high estimate.

Taurus makes decent stuff for the price, they are all copys of S&W frames and actions.

The .44 shouldn't buck to bad in a 6 1/2 inch barrel.


----------

